

How to disagree with others, by Y Combinator's Paul Graham - greeniefairy
http://expectlabs.quora.com/A-Hierarchy-of-Disagreement

======
bifrost
Someone needs to write "how to take constructive criticism as helpful rather
than insulting" as well.

------
DiabloD3
Step 1) Be pg Step 2) Write a lengthy well written article about it describing
your dessenting opinion Step 3) ???? Step 4) Profit!

